# It DOES grow back!



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yesterday I got a new client with three coated GSDs. The eldest had been shaved earlier in the summer (not by me), and her coat is in the process of growing back. This girl is 13 years old, deaf, her joints are failing (I could both feel and hear her hips creaking as I worked with her), and she could barely stand--but she's a wonderful old gal with an impeccable temperament. 

Anyway, just wanted to show how the coat looks while it's in the process of growing back, for those who are curious.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Off topic- that's so great that you have a mechanism for assisting arthritic dogs to stand! I wouldn't have known groomers have such things!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

sighh...you are so wonderful, and inspirational  

what in the world is a 3 coat GSD? I've heard of double coat (I'm pretty sure my GSD as well as my husky has this type of coat). I can definitely see the undercoat on my husky as his upper coat is gray, black and white and his undercoat is all softy white. It's hard to see the first coat on my GSD as she is all white and her undercoat is too...But a third coat?!? 

I have another question too. Is the undercoat attached to the upper coat; or is is it completely separate set of hairs that are shorter than the upper coat? Sorry if these are silly questions. I've often examined my dogs' coats and googled around but who better to ask than an expert groomer?!?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> what in the world is a 3 coat GSD?


Hahaha! Well, it seems like they have 3 coats sometimes! But I meant that she has three dogs, and all three are coated GSDs. ("coated" = "longcoated")



> I have another question too. Is the undercoat attached to the upper coat; or is is it completely separate set of hairs that are shorter than the upper coat?


The guard coat and the undercoat are two separate sets of hair. Each has a different texture, and they grow at different rates. Undercoat grows quickly and guard coat grows slowly, which is why a lot of people don't like to shave double-coated dogs--they can go through a phase where the undercoat is longer than the guard hair, so the coat looks fuzzy, unkempt and strange for a few weeks. Like a puppy right before the adult coat comes in. I find that this happens less as you get closer to mid-summer, which is the time of year that undercoat production tends to slow down. 

As dogs become elderly, this fuzzy, puppy-coat looking phase can last longer. Guard hair production in elderly dogs is sometimes very slow and sparse. I've had some double-coated dogs that I've shaved every summer for years, suddenly not grow their guard coat back. At that point, I recommend that we just bathe & brush regularly to keep the coat from getting matted, rather than bringing the dog in once or twice a year to be shaved. Some clients comply, others insist that I continue to shave. And I usually will, as long as the dog is in a reasonably controlled environment (ie, not left out in the elements).


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

wildo said:


> Off topic- that's so great that you have a mechanism for assisting arthritic dogs to stand! I wouldn't have known groomers have such things!


Oh yes--and it's not just for the dog--it's for MY arthritic self as well! Trying to keep a big dog with bad hips standing is awfuly hard on one's back, arms, and shoulders. Older dogs really seem to appreciate the sling, sometimes they just relax into it and allow themselves to be supported. If I didn't have the sling, that would be my shoulders. :crazy:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Hahaha! Well, it seems like they have 3 coats sometimes! But I meant that she has three dogs, and all three are coated GSDs. ("coated" = "longcoated")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no i misread. How embarassing  haha...

Thanks for the explanation. You should write a book about your endeavors and experience. I'd be first in line to buy it with an autograph!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I've had several people tell me I should write a book. One day I actually kept a journal of everything that happened from open to close, basically a blow-by-blow of a typical day. Not sure if I could do that often, it takes a surprising amount of time and effort to write down everything as it happens... if I had a desk job, it might be a different story but probably not as interesting.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Freestep said:


> I've had several people tell me I should write a book. One day I actually kept a journal of everything that happened from open to close, basically a blow-by-blow of a typical day. Not sure if I could do that often, it takes a surprising amount of time and effort to write down everything as it happens... if I had a desk job, it might be a different story but probably not as interesting.


My husband is writing a book. It doesn't take a day by day journal to conquer; not that I'm trying to make it sound easier. But seriously, sit down and try it when you go home or when you're free and feel like it. I write best when I'm ovulating (hehe...sorry if this is TMI). I know it's different for you (I read your post on the womanlike kids thread ) but anyway, I'm a fan...so 1 down the world to conquer!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> I write best when I'm ovulating (hehe...sorry if this is TMI). I know it's different for you (I read your post on the womanlike kids thread ) but anyway, I'm a fan...so 1 down the world to conquer!


Hehe, thanks... and actually (TMI alert) I still have my ovaries, and at age 44 they are still coughing and spitting out the last stalwart eggs... but since I don't have a uterus, I no longer have a period (yay!)... so I am not always sure when I'm ovulating. I do get inspiration in fits and spurts.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a question - I was told a double coat and an coat with an under coat are not the same thing? Is this true?

PS. Not to bad of a stack for an old girl! lol she's so cute


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A double coat is, by definition, made up of guard hair and undercoat hair. They are quite literally two coats on the same dog. Who told you they are not the same thing?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Freestep said:


> A double coat is, by definition, made up of guard hair and undercoat hair. They are quite literally two coats on the same dog. Who told you they are not the same thing?


A Whippet owner 

I knew that was wrong! I wasn't going to argue with them, they felt they were right, and since Whippets barely have any fur (or fat or skin or brains - no offense to Whippets or their owners) I didn't feel obligated to correct them.

Ok, thanks. I feel vindicated. LOL


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Haha! What would a Whippet owner know about double coats?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Not much, apparently (not that they need to!)!!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Hehe, thanks... and actually (TMI alert) I still have my ovaries, and at age 44 they are still coughing and spitting out the last stalwart eggs... but since I don't have a uterus, I no longer have a period (yay!)... so I am not always sure when I'm ovulating. I do get inspiration in fits and spurts.


Hehe...I thought of something for this post for YOU! have you tried a dictaphone so you can keep track of your thoughts instead of a journal? I think it'll help you write a book!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Actually, I used to have a small voice recorder that I used to remind myself of things--this was before the age of smartphones. I've often considered recording the client-groomer conversations so that other people could "enjoy" them--some of them are amusing, others are real groaners.


----------

